# Yard question



## Walman (Dec 18, 2011)

Looking for your opinion on yard operation and "look". On the "N" scale layout I am planning I will have a 4' - 6' (still deciding) yard section between the east and west sections of my layout. As designed right now a double tracked mainline will go down the center linking my sections. I plan on a standard ladder type configuration for both the east bound and west bound yard. The width of the layout for the yard is 24" as planned but I could stretch to 30" if I need to. Most likely going to use Atlas Code 55 (But still might go Peco) and will run new engines and cars 99% of the time. Picking a number out of thin air but I suspect my longest trains will be 2-3 engines with 25-30 cars. The plan is to run 5-6 trains at the same time when the whole layout is complete. This yard will be my staging for equipment as well at least for the foreseeable future. The goal for the yard is to add some realism and complexity to running the trains but it does not need to prototype-specific. DCC operation if it matters.

So my basic questions are:

1) Based on the above would is a 4' by 2' yard enough space or do I need to expand? 
2) What number turnouts would you recommend for the yard ladders (and do you know of a good article or link for building yards)? I'd like to keep my tracks as close as possible.
3) Based on the above how many tracks do you think I can have in the yard? On this portion of the layout I will plan a completely flat surface with a flat backdrop to allow trackage as close to the edges as reasonable.

I am sure I forgot a few questions/considerations so help me out 

Thank you!

Walman


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

To run a multiple trains that long, it sounds like the yard is to short. Lets say the average rolling stock is 5" long. (.41 x 25 = 10 feet) Then take in your yard is 4 feet long, anything past 2 sidings will be to short to be useful. Just running quick math in my head. you would be lucky to fit 25 cars in a yard that size. (2 - 4 foot mainlines)( 2-3 foot sidings)(2-2 foot sidings) That is 10 feet of siding that would hold .41 x 10 = 24 cars. 
Kind of hard to figure this without a picture though :laugh: I'm done for the day, that was the most work I did all week, lol.
For sizes of turnouts- I vote for 6 or 7's. If space is a premium then smaller/ tighter just means slower speeds through the yard. 
I would look to make the yard longer or maybe wider and do fingers as a thought 
We need an anyrail guy to layout some pieces real quick


----------



## Walman (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks for the info. One clarification: I won't want all my trains that long all the time I would guess that would be my max size was all I we saying. Then again whether 1 or 6 the yard would need to accommodate.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Doing a quick sketch up with XtrackCad this is what I come up with. There are 25 - 55' tankers sitting there and the yard is about 4' long total length. You can see how tight it gets, plus mainline is blocked. If you have a rough idea of what the whole layout should look like. Few of the guys here love playing with software and might turn a hand sketch into something good. Or if you have a link to something that was online. You might need a full length yard, 8 plus feet but hidden behind a back drop


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Stan pretty much nails it...double ended yards eat space. However, two deadend yards, one north, one south bound would work. It has operational limitations, but no different than the big boys. Moves would have to be completed before the next train goes thru, etc...a real hair puller:thumbsup:


----------



## Walman (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks guys this was helpful! Redesigning....


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

lol we love re-designs


----------

